
Subscription service for buying makeup at cost - exolymph
http://www.racked.com/2016/12/16/13982612/beauty-pie-cheap-makeup
======
exolymph
I didn't use the given title because it doesn't convey what the article is
about, and it's borderline clickbait. Here's the tl;dr line:

> You can go to Beauty Pie and buy any of the products at retail, or you can
> buy a $10 monthly subscription. After you subscribe, you can then buy all
> the products at cost.

If this site does well with consumers, I wouldn't be surprised to see Amazon
buy it.

